# Our rescue boy and first leg of his Mondioring 1 (videos)



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

Some of you may remember Wey Wey. He was an owner-surrender at an animal shelter. We fostered him via a GSD rescue, no one wanted him, so he ended up becoming part of our pack. We got him at the end of 2013, he was around 14 months old. He was dog aggressive, toy possessive, and had no interest in interacting with people at the time. 

Fast forward 3.5 years, he got his first leg of Mondioring 1 last month :grin2: We are so proud of him! He is now dog-neutral, people-friendly, and just a very happy-go-lucky dog in general. He is definitely not the best performance dog out there, but we are having a lot of fun training him in Mondioring. 

Here are some clips of his MR 1 routine, he got 179 out of 200, ranking 3rd out of 9. We didn’t go for his second leg on Sunday, it was hotter than we had expected and we could tell the heat was getting to him. We will go for his second leg at the end of this year…… 





Second video is Mondioring 1 OB-only routine for our 3-year-old Malinois. She is our special child. She came from working lines, but unlike all her littermates that were little maligators, her prey/toy drives were flat as a puppy. We waited and waited, thinking her prey drive was going to turn on at one point, but by the time she was 15 months old, we gave up. We decided to train her in OB only. Well, at 17 months, to everyone’s surprise, our little girl decided it was time to start chasing a flirt-pole>. Her bite-work is coming along and she should be ready for her Mondioring 1 in a few months….


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

How lucky for him that you all met. What a wonderful story.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

So awesome!! And rewarding I bet.... thank you for your dedication and commitment to him, and for giving him the chance! Never under estimate the knuckle headed rescues


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

Congratulations!!!





Kim


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

ksotto333 said:


> How lucky for him that you all met. What a wonderful story.


Thank you! It was meant to be. The GSD rescue contacted us just as our foster dog at the time (from a different rescue) was getting adopted. Our initial plan was to put some OB on him and find him a new home. But since no one was looking for a rude 80-lb dog with no manners, he ended up with our pack :laugh2:


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

Fodder said:


> So awesome!! And rewarding I bet.... thank you for your dedication and commitment to him, and for giving him the chance! Never under estimate the knuckle headed rescues


Thank you! We didn't think he had what it took to do ringsport when we first adopted him, our original plan was to keep him as an active pet. He surprised everyone at our club. We don't know how far he can go but we've learned a lot along the way, can't ask for a better GSD :smile2:


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

Pirates Lair said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!! :smile2:


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

San said:


> Thank you! It was meant to be. The GSD rescue contacted us just as our foster dog at the time (from a different rescue) was getting adopted. Our initial plan was to put some OB on him and find him a new home. But since no one was looking for a rude 80-lb dog with no manners, he ended up with our pack :laugh2:


This is awesome. What a story... Huge, huge congratulations!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Congratulations and thanks for rescuing.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Bravo and well done!


----------

